# Texas Gulf Coast charter or flotilla over Christmas?



## fschaefer4 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey everyone-
My girlfriend, her son and I are looking at charting or finding a flotilla over the Christmas break. It will be our first time to do this. We are taking ASA 103/104 sometime in September or October and have spent time with a friend on his 30' here in Austin. Here son has done a 2 week sailing trip with the Boy Scouts- probably knows more than us...

Are there any options on the Texas Gulf Coast? Something out of Kemah? Corpus Christi? Our dates are 12/25-1/1, so between limited time and cost of airline tickets during Christmas break, we figured we'd explore the Texas Gulf Coast option.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

My wife and I have a bareboat charter, a Jenneau 53, from 12/24 through 1/2. We are leaving St. Pete, FL, going to the Dry Tortugas, maybe Havana time permitting, then back to St. Pete.

We use St. Petersburg & Tampa Bay - Sailing Yacht, Catamaran & Fishing Charters.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Two words - COLD FRONTS. Probably not going to have much fun on the Texas Gulf Coast. Unlikely on Florida's west coast either. 

Ralph


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

RTB said:


> Two words - COLD FRONTS. Probably not going to have much fun on the Texas Gulf Coast. Unlikely on Florida's west coast either.
> 
> Ralph


????

I have lived on FL west coast for 32 years. Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## fschaefer4 (Sep 28, 2015)

I realize it may be cold. I'm sure a lot of people avoid sailing when it's cold or the weather is a little intense.

If you're talking about really bad wind that shouldn't be attempted by a novice, then please elaborate. If you're just talking about cold... coming from Texas, sounds nice. I can finally wear a sweater!
@ianjoub. Thanks for the input. That looks promising!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

ianjoub said:


> ????
> 
> I have lived on FL west coast for 32 years. Would you care to elaborate?


Sorry, I don't like gale force winds for days. I had to take a very expensive slip at Marathon the week before Christmas last year because all of the mooring in Boot Key were full of cruisers waiting for a window to the Bahamas. I've gone down the west coast of Florida twice coming from Texas. There were always delays for high winds and seas on both trips.

As for Texas, the OP doesn't say what he plans to do. The Gulf of Mexico (offshore) is not a good place to be with a cold front blowing in. Even last year's Harvest Moon Regatta was cancelled due to bad weather, and that was at the end of October - http://lakewoodyachtclub.com/Latest...ta%AE-Race-Cancelled-507C793.html?LayoutID=30 If he plans to stay in Galveston Bay, or Corpus Christi Bay, then maybe. But there are very few places to anchor on the Texas Gulf Coast. Sitting in a slip on a boat is not much fun. It just depends on the weather, and with only a week to work with, chances for a cold front to mess up your plans is a very high possibility. Just my 2 cents based on full time cruising/living aboard for the past 4 years.










Personally, I want to be hiding out from cold fronts in the Exumas before Christmas which is my plan.

Ralph


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

RTB said:


> Sorry, I don't like gale force winds for days. I had to take a very expensive slip at Marathon the week before Christmas last year because all of the mooring in Boot Key were full of cruisers waiting for a window to the Bahamas. I've gone down the west coast of Florida twice coming from Texas. There were always delays for high winds and seas on both trips.
> 
> As for Texas, the OP doesn't say what he plans to do. The Gulf of Mexico (offshore) is not a good place to be with a cold front blowing in. Even last year's Harvest Moon Regatta was cancelled due to bad weather, and that was at the end of October - URGENT - Harvest Moon Regatta® Race Cancelled - Lakewood Yacht Club If he plans to stay in Galveston Bay, or Corpus Christi Bay, then maybe. But there are very few places to anchor on the Texas Gulf Coast. Sitting in a slip on a boat is not much fun. It just depends on the weather, and with only a week to work with, chances for a cold front to mess up your plans is a very high possibility. Just my 2 cents based on full time cruising/living aboard for the past 4 years.
> Personally, I want to be hiding out from cold fronts in the Exumas before Christmas which is my plan.
> ...


Ahhh, ok.

My wife and I like to sail in weather. We only get out a few times per year and like adventure. Strong winds are way better than dead calm.

The winds tend to be more consistent in the winter months down here. In the summer, one can end up with dead calm for 12+ hrs per day ... no fun sailing.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

ianjoub said:


> My wife and I like to sail in weather. We only get out a few times per year and like adventure. Strong winds are way better than dead calm.


Maybe smackdaddy will award you a BFS cap? BFSshop.com, is the official home of BFS Gear for Big Freakin Sails!

I don't think many cruiser's (especially the ones where their boat is their home) think that way. I'd prefer something in between.

I don't think we're helping the OP with this discussion...

Ralph


----------

